# Bass Bait Live or Artificial???



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

Which type of bait/lure do you prefer and what kind(s) do you use???


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've never really tried fishing for bass with live bait. Thats probly cause I mostly fish tournaments. As far as lures go, you can probly throw anything you want and catch fish as long as you use it in the right place. It also depends on what type lakes you fish. Is it mostly rock and steep banks, or is it shallow and weedy? Just make sure you have the basics with you. Some spinnerbaits, crankbaits, a few different plastics with weights and hooks, and some jigs. Those should cover just about anywhere you want to fish, but you need to make sure you let the fish tell you what they want and how they want it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The only time I use live bait for bass is in the Spring on Ruggles when fishing pre-spawn.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The only place i'd use live bait in pursuit of bass is for smallies on Erie. Hard to beat soft craws. The cheaper method is to use a tube jib and tip it with a peice of crawler.

Shortdrift what live bait do you use? Let me guess, bass minnows?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have caught numerous bass on live bait, mainly bass minnows in rivers and streams, have used craws as well, my favorite artificial would have to be surface lures at night something like a jitterbug.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I like using minnows in the river for smallies.. I catch a ton of smallies, and you have a shot at a lot more species of fish.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

The only time I've really caught bass on live bait is accidentaly. Usually it's on minnies crappie fishing or once in awhile w/ worms for bluegill. I would guess bass minnies or creek chubs would work.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> I like using minnows in the river for smallies.. I catch a ton of smallies, and you have a shot at a lot more species of fish.


I have at times outfished guys while fishing with bass minnies in the rivers for smallies, that was not meant to be any kind of boast, but I have been on stretches of water and throwing minnies while guys around me are tossing cranks and plastics and caught 4 or 5 fish to there 1, this seems to be especially true in the fall, and I also agree with the fact that you also will land a occasional carp, channel cat, whitebass and bluegill with the minnies or at least thats what I have drug up with them


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

the only time im using live bait for bass is in the dead of summer on a big lake...toss a minnow right up against a nice weed bed or lay down in the water and wait...sometimes ill even use smaller bluegills when doing this, bigger bait, bigger fish..well most of the time


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The one thing you can't deny with live bait is that anything will take a worm or minnie. You'll very rarely catch some species on artificials though. The problem with live bait is sometimes you cant get away from the bait stealers. You'd never think a 3 inch fish could make a 77 inch man that mad/frustrated!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I use livebait (shiners) when we go to Florida every year in March. I do also throw artificials while I'm there, but that's only while I'm waiting for something big to find the shiner. Considering that the shiners we use are eight to ten inches long, whenever something is messing with it, I know it'll be big. All my own personal records have come off of this live-bait technique down there and I look forward to it each year.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

yea, fishing with live bait is fun, but im an active fisherman, i like throwing a spinnerbait around 500 times in a few hours and catch a bass here and there..just adds to the excitement i guess


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

When I first get to the lake i'll throw the cast net and get about 10-12 bluegill minnies. I prefer to fish cranks/plastics and what not to build my skill but if they are being picky, i'll switch to the minnies. They'll usually go for those. Big bluegill can work too. A little kid next to me last summer threw out a 6 or 7 inch bluegill and just let it sit for a bit. 20 inch bass came up and hit it. Could barely get it in his mouth but the kid hooked them and landed him succesfully. Didn't think that large of a gill would attract a bass but I was wrong. Still, I find the minnies to be more effective.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MSmith2004 said:


> A little kid next to me last summer threw out a 6 or 7 inch bluegill and just let it sit for a bit. 20 inch bass came up and hit it. Could barely get it in his mouth but the kid hooked them and landed him succesfully. Didn't think that large of a gill would attract a bass but I was wrong.


Caught a 22.5" Smallmouth on a 7" live Bluegill (I was fishing for flatheads)...Same deal, the poor Smallie had already swollowed the head of the Gilly, and it's tail was hanging out of it's mouth. I tried and tried to dislodge the bluegill, but it wouldn't budge. The bigger the bass, the bigger the bait


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Always artificial, and ALWAYS Catch and Release.  

Winner


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

artificial....more of a challenge.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i mainly use rattle traps, worms texas rigged, or spinner baits. i have caught bass off worms wile fishing for crappie or other fish near shore.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have at times outfished guys while fishing with bass minnies in the rivers for smallies, that was not meant to be any kind of boast, but I have been on stretches of water and throwing minnies while guys around me are tossing cranks and plastics and caught 4 or 5 fish to there 1, this seems to be especially true in the fall, and I also agree with the fact that you also will land a occasional carp, channel cat, whitebass and bluegill with the minnies or at least thats what I have drug up with them


I have caught carp, steelhead, catfish, white bass, white perch, bluegill, sheephead, small mouth, large mouth, and rock bass. I believe thats every single species that swims in my local river.. Except those pesky gar. Boy do I got to get one of those! :B


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

each has its place. i do both depending on the mood of the fish. start with artficials and then if I happen to have some I slow down with live bait. 
i know many people are down on live bait for bass, but if you know what your doing you dont hurt the fish at all. I would just suggest to anyone who fishes with live bait not to let the fish "run" with the bait. when the float goes down or the line takes off reel down and set the hook before the fish swallows it. I very rarely miss fish and have probably only ever hooked 2 bass in the throat, just as many as i have with a texas rigged power worm.

the fact is that many times for numbers of fish you cant beat artaficials, you just can't be lazy you have to cover water. and then go back over areas with differing presentations.

at a particularly good farm pond i caught 186 bass in 6 hours on 5 different lures,
no way I could have touched that number of fish with live bait, carrying around a bucket, re baiting constantly, waiting for the fish to come to me.


----------



## fishingtheusa (Jan 15, 2007)

I like to use live bait for smallmouths in the smaller rivers and streams. It's a little easier to fish with a float and not get stuck. Those smallmouth can be a blast on light tackle.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

me and the pops used to take the 2 inch+ gold feeder fish you buy at the pet store and one of those 8 inch cigar floats and use them at leesville, man the largemouth and muskies would tear them apart, got alot of big bass out of that lake useing those.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

MSmith2004 said:


> When I first get to the lake i'll throw the cast net and get about 10-12 bluegill minnies.


Not to open any can of worms (although that would be live bait ) but netting and keeping bluegills is prohibited as they are not considered a forage fish. I am not sure if that is what you really meant by "bluegill minnies" or not but I wouldn't want you to have a bucket full of them when/if a wildlife officer showed up to check on you.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i always use a 4-6 inch plastic worm (you will just have to try different colors), a # 2, Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp Texas Rig Hook, and a 1/32 bullet sinker. i have caught a 5 lb LM, 4 lb SM, ond tons of other bass. good luck.


----------

